# fishy smell ?



## blondiesmommie (Sep 23, 2012)

Im becoming concerned, one of my rabbits urine and / or poop has been smelling "fishy" for about a week. At first i thought maybe i was just crazy, bc i swear i smell every little thing, but now im sure of it. He seems to be acting fine and his usual self, and ideas on what this could be? :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 23, 2012)

I sometimes notice the same thing. I don't know why it is, but want to assume it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## JBun (Sep 23, 2012)

I usually clean out my rabbits litter box every other day. The first day of them using it it doesn't smell all that bad but by the second day it really starts to get that 'fishy' smell you're descibing. It might just have to do with bacteria growth.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 23, 2012)

Adding a tiny bit of vinegar to their water is supposed to reduce the smell.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2012)

We clean everyday. You may want to check and clean the scent glands. Also, with some of ours, their cecals really smell.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 24, 2012)

Papaya is a stinky boy too! He was neutered almost 4 weeks ago and he's still a smelly boy! I've never had this issue before. My previous male rabbit Citrus who was also neutered never smelled and neither does Kiwi or my previous female bunny Star.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 25, 2012)

Today I noticed a weird smell coming from Buster's cage... It smelt somewhat fishy, but more what people describe as just a "rabbit" smell. (Before I got Buster I was told not to get a rabbit because they "SMELL SOOOO BAD"... despite me never smelling anything from him.) 
Just this one time though, he must have had a stinky cecal or something. I turned on my ceiling fan and it was gone 

I'd say though if it's a constant thing to get him checked out.


----------



## droporain (Sep 27, 2012)

I get that if I'm late cleaning out my bun's litterbox. Thanks for asking the question, I was wondering that myself!


----------

